# Slideshow software for Mac



## Julian Roberts

If we accept that LR's slideshow module has a way to go, does anyone have any thoughts on a good slideshow app (on the Mac platform)?
Thanks


----------



## Graeme Brown

Boring answer - iPhoto. I use it for my client slideshows and it does what I want (mostly what I want is multiple MP3 tracks)


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Also take a look at Fotomagico http://www.boinx.com/fotomagico/overview/ or SlideshowPro http://slideshowpro.net/


----------



## Julian Roberts

Thanks for this. If I'm correct ~I think SlideshowPro only exports to Flash - i.e. for the web. I've been trying Fotomagico, and on the surface it looks good. The problem comes when you render a video - either HD or anSD Quicktime for DVD. The pan and scans tend to look jerky - so I'm trying to find the optimal settings...


----------



## sizzlingbadger

The slideshow feature in Apple's Aperture is very good, I know several people who buy it purely for making slideshows and books (Including the likes of Scott Kelby)


----------



## harringg

[quote author=Julian Roberts link=topic=11332.msg76268#msg76268 date=1287516129]
Thanks for this. If I'm correct ~I think SlideshowPro only exports to Flash - i.e. for the web. I've been trying Fotomagico, and on the surface it looks good. The problem comes when you render a video - either HD or anSD Quicktime for DVD. The pan and scans tend to look jerky - so I'm trying to find the optimal settings...
[/quote]

If you get a SSP Director account, they will now export to HTML5 so your slideshows can be viewed on the iPad and other non-Flash devices. I also use FotoMagico and haven't any issues you describe using with SD&gt;DVD Studio Pro videos. Very smooth playback when authored in DVD Studio Pro (SD). What settings are you using in FotoMagico (and which version)?

FotoMagico Pro 3.6.2


----------



## Julian Roberts

I'm using FM Pro 3.6.2. When I last rendered I used the Apple ProRes 4.2.2 HQ codec and then took the HD video into Adobe Encore for downrating to SD Mpeg 2 to create the DVD. By the time I got onto my 4' inch LCD TV it looked fairly good - with reasonably smooth pan & scans. I would be interested in your workflow in FM and then authoring in DVD Studio Pro (an app I haven't tried yet).
Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack

Animoto is an interesting option.. comes with royalty free music, which is a boon. A license for a single song would set you back the cost of it.


----------



## victoryox

My favorite slideshow software for Mac is DVD Photo Slideshow for Mac. It works like a charm!


----------

